# How is your winter so far?



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,

How is your winter so far? 

Did you had to use your snowblower?



I have used mine already for 15 hours . For the quantity I don't know. I guess it's already too much haha :smiley-confused009:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

One use so far. 
unusual for these parts. (Western NY, Rochester area.)
Although the lake effect patterns have been giving snow to Buffalo and Syracuse, but missing Rochester, but that's fairly common.
still, we are lower than average for this year so far.

Scot


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

Here we are far above the average.

We are really close to our 2008 winter record ( in date of january 4th) They expect a winter like 2008 ( we had over 600 cm in 2008-2009 )


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Used the snowblower twice. Once for 6 inch snowfall and the other time for 3 inch or so. Hardly any snow on the ground left and none of the snowmobile trails are open. Looks to be a suck year for snowmobiling again.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I've used mine 3 times this year I think. We've already had more snow this year then we did all year last year. Last week was mild and rainy, but now it's freezing cold. They're calling for allot of snow and cold this year here.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

OK. So far. A couple snow storms here or there. It seems less than usual for the Cleveland snowbelt.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have used my Toro for 3 hrs so far 4 snowfalls and also used my neighbors Husky about the same. So I have been busy for a week or so more to come this weekend.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

danmp said:


> I have used mine already for 15 hours .


 
Dan, are you in Canada? The snow looks great!


We've had two or three very minor events. I only cleaned up once and used the single stage machine. Probably 5"


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Quite behind here. 70" so far.


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

uberT said:


> Dan, are you in Canada? The snow looks great!
> 
> 
> We've had two or three very minor events. I only cleaned up once and used the single stage machine. Probably 5"



Yes , Im in canada. In Quebec City. The snow bank are already at least the height of my ram 1500.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nothing noteworthy to report here either. We had 7~8" a few days ago in southern NH, wet and really heavy stuff. I had to use the 1132 for 30 minutes; prior to that we had 6" a week prior to Christmas which I missed as I was in Toronto. It could all change real quick though, in 2014/15 we barely had a few inches till Jan 24th and from Jan 25th till the end of winter our total was record breaking 110".


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

gusgt18 said:


> OK. So far. A couple snow storms here or there. It seems less than usual for the Cleveland snowbelt.


hey fellow ohioan i am in beachwood not quite the heart of the snow belt, where are you at?


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

We've had close to 1 foot total this year,there's about 6-8" on the ground now.ive used mine 3 times this winter,we got just a dusting this morning,supposed some chilly weather this weekend,couple below zero mornings coming up.so far this winter it's been pretty quiet.


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

We average 40-45 inches in my local area of Northern Indiana. Got about 14 to 16 inches so far in a couple of snows last month. I've used my Snowmaster 824 QXE three times now. So far, January has been cold and dry. Lots of winter left.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The mountains are sure getting it here in Colorado. I'm very happy for the ski resorts. I was very worried after a horrible dry November. As for east of the Rockies here in the Denver area.. well.. I'm glad this crappy bitter cold front is moving out. It was too cold. When it is too cold, the snow is sucky. I want the wet heavy stuff! The back breaking stuff. The hernia inducing stuff. So much of the stuff that I have to go down to a church building and "borrow" the PRO-32 snowblower in order to use here at my house. (next best thing to having a snowblower of my own) 

Milestone: Snowpack jumps to 130% | FOX31 Denver

Looks like the Lake Tahoe area just got 55 inches of this stuff from this recent storm. Great time to go skiing, kiddos. I wish I had the money to be able to do so. And the health. And a job.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Some parts of Eastern Massachusetts is supposed to get 6" or more tomorrow and it's like the first decent snowfall in months.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

snowing now 10+ cm down.....and it looks like i may have 40cm to play in by sunday afternoon ! might have to dust off ORANGE CRUSH !!! :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

We had only one storm so far, 5 inches of wet snow about 3 weeks ago. Supposed to get another few inches or so this weekend. So far a mild winter with little snow. Rain and in the mid to high 40's forecasted for later next week.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Just the one use so far for me. We've had weird weather, plenty of very cold days, but it hits 40 degrees in between and rains instead!


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Positively boring. One decent snowstorm so far, but even that was just a few inches. We will probably get anywhere from a dusting to four inches around here tomorrow (yes, the forecasts vary a bit). I rather hope for the higher end on that, or better yet a surprise massive drop. I have driftcutters that need drifts to cut.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's been great! I have not even gotten my blower out and I hope I don't have to either! I'm very happy!


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

We've had a few storms here in MT the past few weeks, and I have probably run the Toro 5 or 6 times at most and the Ariens once. Still more than last year, though!

We've just had some decent extended cold (10 - 20 below zero) for the first time in a few years, so not much snow in that. Supposed to get some storms this weekend, though. Hopefully I'll get some time behind the blower soon!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I actually had some to clear after work today, been doing lots of OT so have not had time to work on the Ariens but managed to use 3 out of the 5 in my garage, Buddy asked if I had any to sell but other than my 2 SB's and one that is being sold to another friend So I told him he could borrow the single stage so he came to pick it up right when I got home from work and he used it to help me clear the driveway then I pulled out the third SB just to test it in the snow before I sell it. Big storm tomorrow too 6"-10" expected, Now why cant I have my Ariens done. OH yea still waiting on parts to arrive and time to install them.......


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Put 7 hours on the new machine this season so far. Very mild on the snow this year. Usually triple this amount. Been really unusually cold though, which sucks. A couple feet in the yard only is all....
Usually get hammered with snow in January and February. So should get a bunch more hours soon.


----------



## Mudflap (Sep 13, 2015)

It's been a great winter for no snow. I bought my unit in November of 2015 and used it once. Once. We've had only a couple of skiffs of snow in SE Ohio and a lot of rain, so there has been no opportunity to use the snow thrower this season. I really don't want a lot of snow, but do want to be able to use this machine to find out if there are any problems. I hate having to consider that the warranty will be up before I get the chance to find out.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

I've used mine six or seven times this year, but its not my primary snow removal tool so it only gets 30-60 minutes use each time.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

snowed 1' yesterday and snowing now. Another 1/2". Not enough to blow


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

Had a trial run with 2" of glue like snow using both of my new blowers this morning. A SnowJoe SJ619E on the deck and a Toro Power Max HD 826 OXE on the driveway. 
Thankfully both worked well.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

So far a slow start but we are getting 6- 10 today. I will be out all night plowing and if I am alive tomorrow I play with with the aries and power king. The toro will get some hrs in on the route


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Very little snow but plenty of sub zero cold !!


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Used my 621 a few times this year, no major heavy storms yet.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Hah my daughter is in Quebec city (Beauport area) and yes, they usually get quite a bit.

I'm in Laval and I've used my two machines some 5 times (the Craftsman Pro twice and the MTD 3 times). The Craftsman project is 90% there; all that remains is to find and fix the looseness in the speed selection lever, to get nice consistent slow speeds.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

First major storm of the season here in southern RI today! I think we'll end up with a foot, which is a LOT for us! 

My blower started up first pull this morning - gave her the quick once over, fresh fuel and we're ready!

Dave


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Got quit a bit and more still falling here in Mass Got my driveway done and brought the Snapper 6/22 over for my brother to do my parents house to see how it did on there hill driveway, worked great and with the snow drifts the impeller mod worked real well and throwing a good bit better than it used to. Notice the drift is almost as deep and the bucket.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

Three snowstorms so far. One with the single stage, and the last two with the 2-stage.


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Montreal Canada here , I took out the Craftsman 27/14.5 three times so far .
I broke the pins once (got caught in a piece of fence) and had to throw heavy wet snow once too.
It performed well but I would need more snow to really test it .


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Got about a foot with bigger drifts...the Toro went through it like butter and threw it a country mile.

















:biggrin:

Dave


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't know for Montreal, but this week the forecast for Quebec is a lot of wet snow. ( north-east of Beauport boundaries ).

It will be good if that it's not -20 the next day :smiley-shocked029:


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Snowed another 30cm over night and still coming Down hard. I'm going to wait till later tonight to blow it. I want to see how this 330 will do in the deeper stuff. So hopefully 40cm or more. Can't wait!!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We got 25cm on Saturday night. Very cold so snow was dry and very light....not a challenge for any sort of equipment. Expecting the January thaw by the end of the week which will mean the end of the snow.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

RattlerGUNZ said:


> Used my 621 a few times this year, no major heavy storms yet.


There's something about these evening shots that seem so...cool. Cleared and mellow after the storm.

Thanks for posting this.

- Joe


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^^
Reminds me of _It's a Wonderful Life._


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Kind of looks like that, you're right!




jrom said:


> ^^^^
> Reminds me of _It's a Wonderful Life._


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Playing hide and go seek with the Husqvarna just now. Oh man does it LOVE the deep stuff. Been snowing great the last few weeks, putting quite a few hours on this new machine. Stoked! Almost maxed out the drift cutters hight.
Didn't skip a beat.
Wish the wife would have come out to video it....









Sent from my shed!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

My son and I would love to see that much snow here. Its been a couple of years since we have had decent snow and I would get the snowmobiles out and go for a ride.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^^

Love those shots. Getting through the deep stuff!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Savage 420 sure picked a good year for a new blower...


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

As of today (January10) we've had 180 cm or 70 inches with 20cm more forecasted for today. So ,yes l've had the blowers fired up a few times.https://www.sootoday.com/local-news...into-sugar-and-your-car-will-get-stuck-506481


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just received a few inches today finally. Was starting to see patches of grass here and there. Miss the old winters where it looked like Savage420's photos.
I'm glad I don't have an expensive snowmobile sitting in the garage as the last couple of winters must make the guys & gals around here cry. Just not enough snow to really get out consistently and have fun in. 
I think this is just the third time I'll have the blower out and it's almost mid January. :blush:


----------

